# Buying Seachem products online



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Hey guys, does anyone have a good online store in the US to buy stuff like the Seachem Plant Packs? Cheapest I've seen is $6.99 each for the fundamentals and NPK packs. I'm shipping to a Califonia address that will foward it to me in Singapore. If everything goes well then I can start ordering the stuff I can't find here. Thanks.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

If money is the only consideration usually Drs. Foster and Smith are the cheapest. However, I see that for this item you have them beat by a couple of bucks already!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

try Fish Supplies, Online Fish Supplies, Aquarium Products, Aquarium Accessories at Big Al's Online


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, will check it out.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are looking for bulk nutrients try Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

*marine depot*

go to www. marinedepot.com the best prices


----------

